# Mage: The Awakening - OOC Planning Thread



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2006)

I am interested in starting a PbP game based in the new World of Darkness setting, most likely a small coastal college town setting with secrets and all that 

Horror, mystery, and things that should not be would be the name of the game.  Cthuluesque monsters, blasphemy, and secrets best left undisturbed would all factor into the story.

Now sure how many would be interested, but at least three people would be great, more info forthcoming.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 1, 2006)

Definitely interested.


----------



## doghead (Jul 1, 2006)

I was thinking of setting up a Vampire game the other day. But it would be the original system, not the new one. Is there much difference, btw?

Do you intend to play one of the settings like Vampire, Mage or Werewolf, a combination of them, or a human based game?

thotd


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

My idea for the game is to start a World of Darkness basic game with mortals, and then probably lead into a Mage: The Awakening game, unless the players have a preference for another kind of World of Darkness game, or even core… but either way weirdness would abound.

I am familiar with all three lines, and am comfortable with any game line.  I will say that Werewolf and Mage are my favorites, by far.  Mage is probably the easiest to do, from a standpoint that the characters are essentially human, with fantastic powers.

The game would be based around a college town and the characters would be college students with certain hooks to jump start things,  They should be between 17 and 19 years of age, actual location will be worked out as I develop ideas for it.

The game would be mature, heavily role playing based, with scenes of dramatic action as needed.  I am looking for players that will enjoy a good narrative and story.  More information to come, but this should give you a general idea of what I am looking at.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 3, 2006)

Please count me Very Interested.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Please count me Very Interested.



 Well that makes three at least...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> I was thinking of setting up a Vampire game the other day. But it would be the original system, not the new one. Is there much difference, btw?



Not much but the rules I would say are more streamlined now, and it would be the new Wordl of Darkness rules.


			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Do you intend to play one of the settings like Vampire, Mage or Werewolf, a combination of them, or a human based game?
> 
> thotd



It would be most likely a mortal game turned Mage...


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2006)

I would have to say Vampire is my favourite. The hunted hunter. The monstrous hero. All those cool powers tied to unspeakable desires. I have played it a few times, but only the old rules. I have also played Werewolf and Mage, again, only with the old rules. Actually I was a werewolf in a Mage game, which make my knowledge of Mage a bit weak). I also have, but have never played the Ghost game, the name of which escapes me at the moment.

That said, I'm happy to try anything, so long as I can play my half celestial dire psychic ninja. It roxxors. You'll love it. Trust me. 

Or Bruder.

thotd


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 4, 2006)

I would be interested, but the only rules from WoD I am familiar with are the (*gasp*) first edition rules of Mage the Ascention.  I consider role playing cooperative storytelling, so I am a fan of a rich narrative.

I have played in a (pseudo) World of Darkness game using the GURPS conversion, so I am somewhat up to speed on the background and what not, though, of course, I am not up on the current change.  Perhaps that is for the best, as it sounds like we will at least start out as "babes in the woods"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been sniffing around for a WoD game recently since I've been reading through the new books. I could be interested in this, the Lovecraftian influence certainly appeals to me setting-wise.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm also interested! Especially in Mage. I love the idea of "modern fantasy," and it's hard to find online. The concept of emergent abilities also appeals mightily. And it's nice to get away from D&D from time to time. 

I've played WoD 2nd Ed games before, and I have the GURPS adaptation of Mage, so I'm familiar with the nomenclature and so on. If there are online sources for basic "new Wod" rules, I'll be fine.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2006)

You can count me in


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> You can count me in




* sigh *

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2006)

Buahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2006)

More information to come tonight


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks like you've got a ton of intrest, but if there's still room I'd like to toss my hat into the mix


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 8, 2006)

Heck, if he can't accomodate everyone I would be willing to run a second one.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 11, 2006)

This is alot of interest sorry for the length between replies, this will be a Mage game eventually, but start off as Mortals 

College students between the ages of 17 and 19, all of them attending a small college in a coastal fictional city on the coast East of Boston... James Cove 

I would like at least one student to have a relative that recently died, who lived in James Cove and left them their house to live in, giving them a place to stay for the school year   This relative was a grandmother, who they have vague memories of, but can't quite recall beyond some hazy childhood memories.

Concepts are more then welcome now, remember normal mortals


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 11, 2006)

Definitely interested.

I'd like to go against the grain for a WoD game: Local fraternity boy, not a knuckle-dragging moron or a super-enlightened tantric hedonist (i.e. the two fraternity archetypes in WoD, old and new), but kind of adrift, in between majors, and looking for direction.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2006)

Allison Larkspur moved to James Cove with her mother when her grandfather fell ill in her sophomore year of high school. Having fallen on some hard times since her father skipped town, she and her mother moved in with her grandmother in the apartment above the small, eccentric bookstore she owned called The Monkey's Paw. After her grandfather passed on, Allison and her mother stayed; Allison enrolling in the local high school, and her mother finding receptionist work at one of the local businesses in town.

There was talk of Allison helping her grandmother out in the bookstore over the summer, but her mother quickly forbade it. It was a sore point between the two women on and off, seeming to tap into long-buried issues that Allison didn't understand. She did know her mother was much more conservative than her grandmother, and that she disapproved of the bookstore's "new agey" inventory and clientele. Wisely, Allison chose not to get between them or take sides on the issue, and it never quite flared into a fight.

After her first year in college, studying English and journalism with vague, romantic notions of being an investigative reporter, the three of them rented a boat to take out and celebrate. Unfortunately, a freak summer squall swiftly overpowered their meager sailing skills and capsized the small vessel. Allison survived the ordeal. Her mother and grandmother did not. The bookstore and apartment were left to Allison, along with enough money that she could live on it comfortably alone for some time. Although stricken with the loss, Allison stayed in school, submerging herself in her studies and learning the ropes of running the bookstore with the invaulable aid of some of the long-time employees working there.

Allison is quiet and introspective around people she doesn't know; her truer, more energetic nature only coming out when she feels safe. She's openminded almost to a fault, willing to give nearly any idea the courtesy of 'it's possible...maybe,' though is far more discerning when contemplating ideas for herself to actually adopt. Her intelligence and relatively meek exterior frequently make her seem nerdy, though that breaks down when one gets to know her. She loves cats, and has issues about crossing water in anything smaller than an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 12, 2006)

>now posted below<


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Definitely interested.
> 
> I'd like to go against the grain for a WoD game: Local fraternity boy, not a knuckle-dragging moron or a super-enlightened tantric hedonist (i.e. the two fraternity archetypes in WoD, old and new), but kind of adrift, in between majors, and looking for direction.



 I like this idea a lot!

I like the other concepts too


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 12, 2006)

The inner city is a tough place to grow up, it takes a person of great character to rise above such humble beginnings and make something out of their lives.  Michael Sudoran is not a person of such character.  

His mother, from what little he remembers of her, was a junkie and a whore.  His father could have been one of a hundred people.  In a way, as weak as she was, she tried to do the best she could by Michael, but ultimately she was doomed to failure, her drug habits making Michael more of her caretaker than she was of him.

When he was seven, he came into his mother being “attacked” by her pimp.  He took the gun out of the man’s discarded pants and shot him in the back four times.  It was the last time he saw his mother.  Though not charged with a crime, he was taken by social services and placed in a foster home.  His mother did not contest the ruling.  Four months later she was dead of a drug overdose.

A boy, alone without a family needed a sense of belonging, he found that in the street gangs he began to run with.  It did not take long for him to join one and it only took a little longer for him to be arrested on drug charges.

He drew a harsh sentence with a killing in his past and a drug charge.  He was sentence to Darshland’s Youth Correctional Facility until he was 18.  Normally juvy hall was something to laugh at, but with the increasing underage crime activity, the city had begun an effort to clean up the streets and began locking up the worst offenders in their own version of junior prison.  This also put all the rival gangs in one place with inadequate supervision.  It was a recipe for disaster.

It would have been, but for Father Joel.  A priest of great charisma and compassion, he was able to keep the prison as something of a neutral ground by convincing the hard cases that further violence in the prison would be pointless.   He also took some of the young and impressionable kids and showed them a better way to lead their lives.

Michael was one of those kids.  He received his High School Diploma and Father Joel had even talked to a friend of his and secured him a scholarship at a small college in James Cove.  But finally, the priests efforts found a child he could not convince that a peaceful way was better and three weeks before Michael was to be released, the only positive role model in his life was stabbed in the stomach and killed.

He was left with questions, why the guilty go unpunished and those that stand up to evil are brought down.  He looked for purpose in Father Joel’s death, of his mother’s.  He went to James’s Cove looking for hope that the world is not endless entropy that breaks down everything good and decent.


----------



## doghead (Jul 14, 2006)

From what I remember there is a fair bit of interest in this game, and I am a little over committed at the moment. But seeing as I had some time on my hands here is 'Houston'.

[bq]Houston grew up on a ranch outside somewhere in Texas. Houston never was one for the books. He didn't really understand why he needed all that book learning. But his father insisted he need it. He did try. He read everything that he was supposed to. He tried to put in the necessary hours at his desk. He didn't ditched school that much. But he much preferred being on his horse, working the cattle, out on the land. Ultimately, he did enough to scrape into some small college on the east coast to study Farm Management, or Agricultural Economics or whatever they called it these days. Houston would have preferred the University of Texas, or Texas AMU. "You should have worked harder at school," was his all his dad would say on the matter.

So Houston packed his boots and his jeans and his hat and set out for the east coast in the old farm pick up truck. His first year was something of a write off. Realising that he had to get his head down if he was going to avoid the repeating his mistake at high school, Houston moved out of the college (dorms, whatever they are called in the US) and moved into a shared house with a bunch of other students. They all seemed serious enough. At least, they didn't seem like hard drinkers.[/bq]

I've cobbled together a rough draft of the character from what I could remember of the system and from Committed Hero's sheet. Id be surprised if it was correct though.

[sblock=Houston]Intelligence: **
Wits: **
Resolve: **
* (6 dice)

Strength: **
Dexterity: ***
Stamina: ***
* (8 dice)

Presence: ***
Manipulation: *
Composure: ***
* (7 dice)

Abilities

Mental (4 points)
-Academics 
-Computer 
-Crafts 
-Investigation 
-Medicine *
-Occult *
-Politics 
-Science **

Physical (10 points)
-Athletics *
-Brawl **
-Drive *
-Firearms **
-Larceny 
-Stealth **
-Survival **
-Weaponry 

Social (6 points)
-Animal Ken **
-Empathy 
-Expression 
-Intimidation 
-Persuasion *
-Socialise **
-Streetwise *
-Subterfuge [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 16, 2006)

Drake O'Connor is from Irish descent. His mother tried to take care of him and his four siblings after his father died in a freak accident when Drake was ten. He helped in granddad's pub, working in the kitchen, helping at the bar, cleaning glasses. His education was in the hands of a lot of 'uncles', travelling singers that played at the bar for a few nights, then travelled on, making the circuit. He learned to play guitar, to sing, how to set-up sound equipment, how to drink, smoke, fight, steal and flirt with women. Only thanks to his mother did he still go to school, and surprisingly didn't do all that bad, taking everything into account.

He didn't really plan on studying further, but his mother took matters into her own hands when he got stabbed in a knife fight.SO now he's shipped of to college in some backwater town. Luckily, there's an Irish pub, and he works and plays there in the weekends, earning enough to get by during the week. To save money he doesn't stay on campus, but rented a room in a big house with some other students.


(Bit confused with terminology here : what can you learn on a college, is that pre-university or sumpthing? never could get my head wrapped around american schooling system)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2006)

College and university are both considered "higher education" in America, and to some extent can be used interchangeably. They come after Grade 12, which is the end of publicly funded education. Thus both colleges and universities demand tuition.

Broadly speaking a college refers to a "community college," which is a local instutition, generally smaller and cheaper than a university, and offering only fairly basic curriculum. University refers to a state University, with all the perks and privelige therof.

Note though that it's common to refer to ANY higher education institution as a college.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> College and university are both considered "higher education" in America, and to some extent can be used interchangeably. They come after Grade 12, which is the end of publicly funded education. Thus both colleges and universities demand tuition.
> 
> Broadly speaking a college refers to a "community college," which is a local instutition, generally smaller and cheaper than a university, and offering only fairly basic curriculum. University refers to a state University, with all the perks and privelige therof.
> 
> Note though that it's common to refer to ANY higher education institution as a college.



 Correct, this is shaping up quite well


----------



## Azaar (Jul 17, 2006)

This looks quite interesting:  I have the Mage corebook, as well as the WoD core book, and I have wanted to give the new WoD a spin.  However, it looks like you have a pretty decent sized crowd here already.  Maybe if someone would eventually run a Vampire game, I might just put together that Khaibit-bloodline Mekhet of the Ordo Dracul that I've been pondering ever since I saw _Bloodlines: The Hidden_ and _Ordo Dracul_.

Of course, if there was a Masquerade game, I certainly wouldn't mind the prospect of playing a Tremere or Malkavian, either. 

That aside, I believe I'll be lurking around to see how things progress.  Hope an audience isn't minded.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 17, 2006)

I cast in my interest earlier, but looks like I might be late!  Seems there's quite a crowd here already.  Just as well, I wasn't having any luck (obviously!) coming up with a solid character anyway.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jul 17, 2006)

Even though the game is seeming to be quite full, I too decided to throw in my two cents.  I -adore- WoD, and if I owed the new books (Mage especially) I would've definitely tossed out a character idea. I've got a handful of 'em. With that being said, if you're still looking for characters and wouldn't mind helping a newbie along.. I'd be interested in case someone drops out. Also - agreein' with Azaar.. I wish there was a Vamp game out there to participate in. *sigh*


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 17, 2006)

Got room for one more?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2006)

Sounds interesting, I take it that you'd make the characters like regular WOD humans and then later on add whatever template applies?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, I take it that you'd make the characters like regular WOD humans and then later on add whatever template applies?



 Yes that is correct and I have not forsaken this thread, just got busy  this is still a go.


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey all,

I think I am in danger of overload, so I am going to bow out of this game. Houson has been kind of growing on me, and based on what I have seen of Generation Legacy, its going to be a cool game. So I'm a bit bummed. But given that there is a queue a mile long for the game, I'm sure there are plenty who are not  

Good luck everyone.

thotd


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks rather full, but I'll be watching.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2006)

I am back sorry for the delay, I will be posting some info, I got my ideas straight now


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 20, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2006)

Whoa. I'd just about given up on this one. Nice to see it's alive and kicking.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2006)

Well I originally planned this to be a mortals turned Mage game, but given the pace of play-by-post games, that would take an immense time to get to the real meat of the plot.  So I am retooling this once again to be a *Mage: The Awakening* game from the outset, with the players taking the roles of members of a new cabal, either forming or already formed.  The cabal does not have to have a name at the outset, indeed the characters may still be trying to establish themselves in their new lives as newly awakened members.

The game will still take place in and around a coastal town, James Cove, a cozy New England town with a population of about 15,000 people.  The characters can be of more varying ages, though I highly encourage young characters if people simply want to take the ideas they already have and just flesh them out with Mage templates…


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2006)

Some questions for your character to answer… they can be answered in-character or out-of-character; but they should apply to how the character feels about being awakened.

*You don’t know the truth yet…* Your character is a young mage, the Mysteries are new, the truth of the universe, indeed reality is just making itself known to you.  And already you know that some truths are being hidden from you, either purposefully or perhaps because you are not ready to understand the greater secrets just quite yet.  Awakened society is all about secrets, and you know that even your Master is hiding things, perhaps for your own good, perhaps to secure their own power… but how does your character feel about this, or do they even care?

*I have the Power…*  Sleepers are ignorant, they believe that the world they live in is the way things should be.  They can’t fathom a supernal world, a world where reality can bend to the will of an individual.  The awakened have incredible power at their fingertips, how does this affect how you see sleepers, how you view reality, and how you view yourself.  You can force your will on the world at will, but as the saying goes power corrupts… Will it corrupt you?

*This reality is a cage… a prison for your soul.*  The Exarchs, if you even believe they exist hold all the keys to reality.  Their minions the Seers of the Throne do exist, and they are the enemy of the Pentacle, they are rarely obvious but they lurk just the same.  They are omnipresent, they are dangerous, and they want to control you… or do they control you already?

*Your Shadow Name is your identity…*  Your Shadow Name is important, it is the name by which you shall come to identify yourself.  It is who you are now, how did you choose your name?  What does it mean to you, and what does it express about you, or how you view the world…


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd like to show my interest as well, in case a second game can be arranged for those that don't get into Toki's game.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2006)

Plenty of room, hopefully get this started within the week


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you want us to just post characters?


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2006)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Do you want us to just post characters?



 Yes, I did not make that clear but yes


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry guys, haven't got the book yet, so I'll clear a spot (was hoping that with the plotline of 'becoming' awakened I'd have time to get it, but alas)


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm picturing a Thrysus in the Mysterium, with Life as my best arcana.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2006)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> I'm picturing a Thrysus in the Mysterium, with Life as my best arcana.



 That sounds like a good start


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2006)

Er. I found a wiki that has the chargen rules (in very basic form), but I don't know some of these newfangled terms I'm seeing.

Could I perhaps compensate for my RL unfamiliarity by being a nOOb mage? Thus, I could ask, "What's a Mysterium?" and it'd be totally IC for me not to know.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Er. I found a wiki that has the chargen rules (in very basic form), but I don't know some of these newfangled terms I'm seeing.
> 
> Could I perhaps compensate for my RL unfamiliarity by being a nOOb mage? Thus, I could ask, "What's a Mysterium?" and it'd be totally IC for me not to know.



 Yes that is fine


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 28, 2006)

Is there another thread for this game that I missed? Do you still need magi?


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Is there another thread for this game that I missed? Do you still need magi?



 I still need Magi


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 29, 2006)

Wonderful! Then I'm thinking of a Free Council Obrimos (don't worry, not the preachy or bigot type, more of a man with a passion for discovering and spreading the truth).

The rules are more complicated than I thought, but i should have a character up soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2006)

Okay! Done a lot of reading, downloaded a bunch of stuff from White Wolf's site.

Starting to realize I have no real chance of figuring all this out without actually getting the book.   Merits. Flaws. Rotes. I'd have to be bugging y'all every other post about what this does, or what that does.

I have made progress though. Skills are basically done. Concept done. Vice, virtue, etc. Allison would be Thyrsus, I believe...and either Free Council, Mysterium, or even 'unaligned," due to newbieness. Life, Spirit, and Mind, or possibly Prime. I see her as a preserver by nature...protector and healer. The old bookstore she now owns could be a source of Resources, and possibly even a Hallow, Santuary, and/or Library...with appropriate secret/back rooms and so on. 

So the gist. I'm gonna buy the book. Downside...can't do it right away. Possibly as early as tomorrow...possibly as late as this weekend.

Lots of people are signing up. If my lateness will disqualify me from consideration, so that others can play, please let me know. I bear no ill will for it, cuz I understand these things gather momentum quickly sometimes. It'd just be nice. I've already sunk some work into the character, but there's plenty more to be done. Thanks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Okay! Done a lot of reading, downloaded a bunch of stuff from White Wolf's site.
> 
> Starting to realize I have no real chance of figuring all this out without actually getting the book.   Merits. Flaws. Rotes. I'd have to be bugging y'all every other post about what this does, or what that does.
> 
> ...



 Right now it is you, Litchenhart and Committed Hero


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh.

...

Boy, do I feel silly now. Hee hee.

Thanks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

Just bumping this cause I want to get things rolling


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2006)

Speaking of rolling! I gots the book!

Feverish character building ensues.

Should have some stuff up tonight.


----------



## Nyx (Aug 31, 2006)

apologies for interupting but I just have to drop in and say hello to Tokiwong, it's just unbelievable that your games are still running after all this time. Grats 

Radiant


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

Nyx said:
			
		

> apologies for interupting but I just have to drop in and say hello to Tokiwong, it's just unbelievable that your games are still running after all this time. Grats
> 
> Radiant



 No reason to apologize  thanks for the kind words


----------



## Committed Hero (Aug 31, 2006)

Can I still use Angel Jensen?


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Can I still use Angel Jensen?



 Yeah just apply the Mage template


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 1, 2006)

Shayuri, I was thinking up my background and since there would be many similarities, do you mind if I tie it with Alison's?

I'd love my char to be a young man just out of college, who has recently managed to publish his first short stories, and dreams of becoming a famous novelist. Since money has just recently began to come in, and it's still too little, he worked in Alison's grandma's bookshop. He liked the old lady a lot, and shared much of her interest in the occult and "magic". When she died, he was one of those who helped you the most with the bookstore, and you soon learned you can trust him, since he's honest to a fault.

Would you like it?

Almighty storyteller: should we pool some merit point for a shared Sanctum, or you were going to provide it for us?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

I highly concur on a shared sanctum


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2006)

Lichten! Awesome idea!

And how ironic that I was just doing my Merits as I read this. 

What I was thinking was that there's a hidden room/rooms somewhere. Perhaps a sub-basement. Probably not more than 2 dots in size, max...perhaps a dot or two of security and a dot of Library for Occult topics.

If it's one dot size, two security, and one library, that gives us a space big enough for us all to bunk in (if not terribly comfortably) that's reasonably well protected and has some nice reading material too...for two dots in Sanctum apiece.

Definitely open to other ideas, and Toki, feel free to offer suggestions.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2006)

Fear my sheetiness. Still working on Rotes and Merits (pending agreement with Lichtenhart). Still! Comments are welcome!

Name: Allison Larkspur
Virtue: Hope
Vice: Envy
Gender: Female
Age: 23
Exp: 0

Path: Thyrsus
Order: Apostate (pre-Order)
Defense 3
Health 7
Initiative 6
Wisdom 7
Size 5
Willpower 5
Gnosis 1

Arcana
Life ***
Spirit **
Prime *

Rotes

Attributes: 5/4/3
Strength **
Dexterity ***
Stamina **

Intelligence ***
Wits ***
Resolve **

Presence **
Manipulation **
Composure ***

Skills: 11/7/4
Academics **
Computers ***
Science ***
Occult (old religions) ***

Driving (automobiles) **
Athletics (Swimming) **

Empathy ** 
Expression **
Socialize ***

Merits: 3
Sanctum **
Resources **


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

That looks good Shavuri, I will check the math later, but it looks good at first glance and being an Apostate will mean that she will be at the center of a fierce bidding war for her to join one of the Pentacle Orders...

Think up a mentor, or I can come up with one if you like; and also definitely a Shadow name 

_And in case these were missed..._

Some questions for your character to answer… they can be answered in-character or out-of-character; but they should apply to how the character feels about being awakened.

*You don’t know the truth yet…* Your character is a young mage, the Mysteries are new, the truth of the universe, indeed reality is just making itself known to you.  And already you know that some truths are being hidden from you, either purposefully or perhaps because you are not ready to understand the greater secrets just quite yet.  Awakened society is all about secrets, and you know that even your Master is hiding things, perhaps for your own good, perhaps to secure their own power… but how does your character feel about this, or do they even care?

*I have the Power…*  Sleepers are ignorant, they believe that the world they live in is the way things should be.  They can’t fathom a supernal world, a world where reality can bend to the will of an individual.  The awakened have incredible power at their fingertips, how does this affect how you see sleepers, how you view reality, and how you view yourself.  You can force your will on the world at will, but as the saying goes power corrupts… Will it corrupt you?

*This reality is a cage… a prison for your soul.*  The Exarchs, if you even believe they exist hold all the keys to reality.  Their minions the Seers of the Throne do exist, and they are the enemy of the Pentacle, they are rarely obvious but they lurk just the same.  They are omnipresent, they are dangerous, and they want to control you… or do they control you already?

*Your Shadow Name is your identity…*  Your Shadow Name is important, it is the name by which you shall come to identify yourself.  It is who you are now, how did you choose your name?  What does it mean to you, and what does it express about you, or how you view the world…


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 1, 2006)

Toki, is it fine for you if our characters overlap a bit? I was noticing that none of us is physical or combat oriented, and we share many skills while missing others completely.
I'm asking because I wouldn't want it to be a problem later in the game, while I can still tweak my char a bit to cover some other areas.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Toki, is it fine for you if our characters overlap a bit? I was noticing that none of us is physical or combat oriented, and we share many skills while missing others completely.
> I'm asking because I wouldn't want it to be a problem later in the game, while I can still tweak my char a bit to cover some other areas.



 That is fine with me


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2006)

I could also change Allison a bit...I've a good grasp of the character, and I could make her work with just about any combination of Arcana, Paths, etc...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I could also change Allison a bit...I've a good grasp of the character, and I could make her work with just about any combination of Arcana, Paths, etc...



 Just as long as there is some difference in the Paths, the characters should be fine, to have a variety of Arcana at their disposal...


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 1, 2006)

Cheryl Angelica "Angel" Jensen

Path:  Thrysus
Order:  Mysterium

Background

The only daughter of a doctor and county executive, Angel grew up in an affluent Boston suburb. She quickly became accustomed to having things go her way. Still, by the time she was a senior in high school she had quite an impressive list of accomplishments, including captain of both the debate and cross country teams.  She is currently an underclassman studying pre-law.

Personality

As she matured, Angel was not above using her considerable powers of persuasion to get her way. But she places a distinction between others doing her favors and asking for help; to her, the latter is a sign of weakness. Despite struggling somewhat in college, she is too proud to ask for help from fellow students.

In contrast, she is quick to help others in need, if she feels she has the capability. This is what drew her to law school: the possibility to be an advocate for others.

Appearance

Angel received the benefit of her father's Nordic attractiveness and mother's Oriental mystique; as such she is not beautiful so much as distinctive. Sometimes this works to her disadvantage, making her seem aloof and even haughty.

Attributes

Intelligence: ●●
Wits: ●●
Resolve: ●●

Strength: ●●
Dexterity: ●●
Stamina: ●●●

Presence: ●●●●
Manipulation: ●●
Composure: ●●● (+1 for Favored Resistance)

Abilities

Mental
-Academics ●
-Computer
-Crafts 
-Investigation ● 
-Medicine
-Occult ● 
-Politics ●
-Science

Physical
-Athletics ●●●●● (distance running)
-Brawl
-Drive ●
-Firearms
-Larceny
-Stealth
-Survival
-Weaponry

Social
-Animal Ken
-Empathy ●
-Expression ●●●
-Intimidation ● (cross-examination)
-Persuasion ●●● (motivational speaking)
-Socialise ●
-Streetwise
-Subterfuge ●●

Advantages

Defence: 2
Health: 8
Initiative: 4
Morality: 7
Size: 5
Speed: 9
Willpower: 4
Gnosis:  1

Virtue: Charity
Vice: Pride

Merits

Striking Looks ●●
Iron Stamina ●
Inspiring ●●●●

Arcana

Fate ●●
Life ●
Spirit ●●


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks good don't forget your rotes


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 2, 2006)

Isn't she missing a dot in Arcana? Other than that she looks good. I like that we all have completely different Virtue/vice pairings. Mine will be Fortitude/Wrath.

Toki, should we figure out a common theme to our awakenings? Did they happen at the same time? What brought our little cabal together?

Now what do we do about the paths? My char doesn't really work as anything but an Obrimos, so I can't help you. Are two Thyrsus acceptable, are they different enough? Is there any chance Angel could work as an Acanthus too?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Toki, should we figure out a common theme to our awakenings? Did they happen at the same time? What brought our little cabal together?



Your awakenings don't have to have a common thread, but definitely put some thought into how the cabal came together, they don't have to have a name yet and with an apostate member would probably not be fully recognized yet...


			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Now what do we do about the paths? My char doesn't really work as anything but an Obrimos, so I can't help you. Are two Thyrsus acceptable, are they different enough? Is there any chance Angel could work as an Acanthus too?



Two Thyrsus are fine, abit limiting in scope but there are so many concepts that they could work together without problem, but I would suggest with so few in he cabal that each one take their own path to cover more abilities... but they can work.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, it seems likely that Lichtenhart's character was Allison's "doorway" into the larger world of the Awakened. I hadn't given much thought to notions of a mentor... Maybe one of Gramsey's friends? I'm open to suggestions.

Also, I'll be tweaking my arcana...moving a dot out of Spirit and into either Space or Prime. So there shouldn't be TOO much overlap. I won't know as much Spirit as the other Thyrsus, and she won't know as much Life as me...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Well, it seems likely that Lichtenhart's character was Allison's "doorway" into the larger world of the Awakened. I hadn't given much thought to notions of a mentor... Maybe one of Gramsey's friends? I'm open to suggestions.



Well you can have Litchenhart's character be the doorway to real awakened society whihc would make Allison a true random element and at the center of a bidding war to get her into one of the Orders and some distrust, since she has not chosen an Order... this could be a fun subplot.  But the characters part of the Pentacle Orders definitely need a Master, you don't need the Mentor merit, but they should ave had someone that trained them in the Mysteries and the facets of their order 


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Also, I'll be tweaking my arcana...moving a dot out of Spirit and into either Space or Prime. So there shouldn't be TOO much overlap. I won't know as much Spirit as the other Thyrsus, and she won't know as much Life as me...



That sounds fine to me.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2006)

James Cove

The town of James Cove is a quiet coastal New England town, with a rich colonial history.  During the school year James Cove University increases the population by about five thousand to six thousand students; the town also makes a healthy living on tourism and fishing.  The sprawling town has many secrets, most mundane but some are quite incredible indeed.

The Awakened community is small and prefers to keep things quiet in James Cove; the Consilium is a quiet entity that does not interfere in most affairs outside of those that affect the community at large.  Officially there are six cabals that make up the Consilium in the region.

James Cove Cabals

*The Galactic Order:* A Free Council cabal of science fiction aficionados, at least that is what the other cabals believe.  They are a friendly bunch, but not respected by the Consilium at large for their esoteric focus on the stars and the mysteries of the Universe.  They also spend many hours pouring over science fiction novels, television series, and movies searching for supernal truths hidden the allegories of Science Fiction.  Their leader of sorts is a thickly set woman; *Starbuck* is her shadow name, an Acanthus with modest skill.  The Cabal numbers in four total and they don’t get too involved with the politics of the Consilium.  They maintain their sanctum and hallow at the University Observatory, which is located outside the town, proper.

*Order of the Wyvern:* An old cabal that has deep roots in the region, the Order of the Wyvern has traditionally been a Guardian of the Veil cabal with loose ties to the Boston Consilium.  The Order is fairly traditional and maintains constant vigilance on all things supernatural in the town, and a particular eye on The Galactic Order, who they feel may be the most likely group to reveal secrets to Sleepers.  *Janus* is the leader of the Order and its public face to the other cabals when needed.  He is fairly accomplished Master and well versed in the ways of the Mastigos.  This cabal numbers in five, but the other four members wear masks at all times to hide their identities.

*Sisters of Supernal Wisdom:* The cabal of the current Hierarch, *Ishtar*, is a mixed cabal dominated by the genteel though somewhat ruthless Silver Ladder Thyrsus mage.  She leads the trio with a soft though guiding hand, there was a fourth member; but she passed on just last year of natural causes.  Ishtar maintains the legacy of her master, and simply tries to keep the peace and maintain god relations with their neighbors in Boston.  Ishtar simply tries to keep the peace; she is no the most powerful mage in the region, but definitely an accomplished master in her own right.  The cabal is also all female, one of the tenets set down by Ishtar’s master.  

*Project Eclipse:* A Mysterium dominated cabal that embraces the modern techniques of research and field study.  They have amicable relations with the Sisters, and are fairly active in the James Cove awakened community.  They have clashed with the Order of the Wyvern on occasion, but only on matters dealing with protecting and securing awakened artifacts of a sensitive nature.  Two brothers dominate the cabal of six members, nominally the largest official cabal in the Consilium.  *Luther* is the elder brother, a Moros of considerable power; while his younger brother by two years is *Martin*, an Obrimos with considerable knowledge of Atlantean lore and High Speech.  They run the cabal together, and are visible members in the community enjoying the seclusion the small coastal ton provides for their research and field work.  Members of the cabal are often abroad on field work, so there usually there is only two to three members at any one time at their sanctum.

*Dark Covenant:* A young cabal of new mages, most of them awakened for no more then perhaps a year at most.  They are typically self-described outsiders, and are not too involved in Consilium politics.  They are typically looked down upon as miscreants and malcontents by the more established cabals but thankful they have not done anything yet to bring down real trouble on their heads.  The nominal leader is a gothic yet charismatic outsider named *Lestat*, a Mastigos of the Silver Ladder.  Dark Covenant also does double duty as a gothic metal band, with a growing following of fans especially among the disaffected students of the university.

*Witching Hour:* A traditional order of mages who have had a presence in James Cove for nearly two centuries.  Their leader, an old and powerful Adamantine Arrow master, *Burning Rose* leads the cabal by his action, wisdom, and knowledge.  He is perhaps the most powerful mage in the city and is rapidly approaching he end of his journey in this life.  A sentinel in his younger years he has passed that torch to his protégé and student, *Crash*, a young and brash Obrimos of the same order.  Only time will tell if he will live up to the legacy of his mentor.  It is said that the Witching Hour guards a powerful secret that is pivotal to their founding and role in James Cove.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 4, 2006)

Toki: our mentors would reasonably be those prominent members of the Consilium, minor members of our own design or rather outsiders?

My char's (I know I am working quite slowly, but I am shaping him up) wouls still be rather new to the scene, even if not so much as Allison, and while formally enlisting himself with the Free Council, his choice was based more on a personal interpretation of the visions of his Awakening and the role and responsibilities that came with that, rather than true conviction. Also, he would have respectfully refused the offers (if offers came at all) to join the established cabals, needing time to think of himself and his perceived mission before deciding.
Could a member of those cabals, especially another Obrimos (one that understands the feeling of being on a divine mission) be a mentor for my char, even if with training they both would realize that he would be better suited for another order? I am thinking of Martin, but maybe you see him differently.


Shayuri: As an Obrimos, I would be naturally well versed in Prime. Space would perhaps be a nicer addition to our cabal, but go on with whatever better fit your concept.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

You can use the prominent members or even flesh out oher members of the respective cabals, or perhaps there masters are elsehwre from another city... I leave that open to the characters


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2006)

Pnuema...I see you are correct, Lichtenhart. My concept doesn't really require  any particular field of magic. Any combination of arcanum can fit the basic style of the character. And Space would work well.

So! A little more tweaking, and I should be ready to post V2.0 of the sheet. 

Toki...one thing my brain is hanging up on is the contradictory notion of a character who is newly Awakened having a mentor. Thus far, I have only a few possible scenarios in mind to explain it, and they seem kind of...deus ex machiney to me. They all assume that Allison's granmama was Awakened herself (pretty much has to be if the library has a super-secret Batcave in it .

1) Awakened friend of grammy comes over and helps Allison out for awhile. Since he or she's not native to the area, there's no formal intro to the Counsilium for Allie just yet. Only to the Mysteries of magehood.

2) Lichten's Obrimos IS the mentor. A classic case of the one-eyed man being king in the land of the blind. 

3) The Superman option. Grammy left some kind of posthumous construct/interactive recording/simulacra behind to give Allison the basics, keyed to activate when Allison entered the sanctum. Since the key to the sanctum is designed to work only for awakened, this would ensure that she doesn't get "educated" too soon.

4) Similar to 3, but a little less corny. Maybe Gramms had a Familiar. Her death freed it, but it acceded to her last wish and stayed behind to educate Allison. Once that was done, it moved on. Alternatively, maybe Allison inherited it (if I buy a familiar ).

5) Along the same lines, perhaps the knowledge of the mentor is stored in an object or artifact (which I then buy). This would actually be interesting...a sentient "spellbook" perhaps, or similar, which can tutor her in the ways of magic.

So! Any thoughts about which of these might be especially appropriate or inappropriate given the style, tone, and scope of the game?

Thanks!


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

I think options 1 and 2 are the best  Shayuri


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 4, 2006)

Shayuri, I'd have a slightly different proposal.

Alison's grammy was a Sleepwalker, probably a Proxima too, and a friend of several mages in the area. Her bookstore gave her and the mages that were interested the occasion to scrutinize promising people and, if the order of the Wyvern wasn't watching, nudging them on the way to Awakening, giving them a subtle hint, or advising just the right book. Maybe it worked, explaining why James Cove's Awakened/Sleepers ratio is slightly higher than other cities.

It sure worked for Daniel (my char's Shadow Name). She saw potential in him before the other mages, and she offered him a work and a place to stay. She also protected him by always calling him a nickname in front of mages, and by encouraging him to publish his stories under an alias. When eventually he reached Awakening, she introduced him to Martin, that tutored him as a more experienced Obrimos, and taught him the High Speech and the traditions of Awakened society. Whenever he got home though, Allie's grammy gave him a different insight. When his basic training was complete, though, both Martin and Daniel knew that he wasn't yet suited to join the Mysterium and Project Eclipse, and they parted ways in rather friendly terms. Dedicating himself to personal researches rather than joining a cabal, Daniel remained with Allie's grandmother. She told him that she taught her granddaughter could have inherited the family's talents, unlike her mother, and she made Daniel promise to look after her and guide her towards Awakening in case something happened to her.

Sadly, something happened to her all too soon. But when Allison inherited the bookshop and the house, Daniel remembered his promise and tried to guide her to the great questions that could have opened her eyes to the Invisible Truth. Maybe her grandma's blood ran true in her veins, maybe her soul already was on the verge of realization, maybe her recent tragedy shook her preconceptions, anyway Allison after only few months took her most daring voyage to the Watchtower of the Stone Book.

Now Daniel could only teach and explain her what he only recently learned, but he couldn't help her master Arcana so different from his own. Then he introduced her to the members of the consilium that followed the Path of Thyrsus (*), and they saw in her a great potential, especially those that had known her grammy, so they tried to convince her to join their order rather than the others.

(*) This could be a cue in for Angel, Committed Hero. Maybe she went to James cove to investigate about some secret, and Allie's grandma's books notes or diaries could offer her some clues. So she could have joined, at least temporarily, Daniel and Allison, and offered Allison's lesson on on Path in exchange for the use of their resources.

This way our characters are linked and we have nearly formed our cabal. Something must happen to turn three outsiders into a strongly united group. Any idea what? 

(I still hope we find someone else to join us. Of all those people that posted at the beginning of the thread no one is interested anymore?)


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

This is a great idea Litchenhart!  To build on that, let’s say that Grammy passed just recently and suddenly.  Let’s say that when Grammy passed on Angel who is at this point an outsider came into possession of a novel of short stories in the mail.  On the last page was a picture of Allison inserted between the pages with a symbol of High Speech on the back that as best as Angel can tell means “Protection”.  The picture has a sympathetic link to Allison, making her “Known” to Angel.

Written on the last page is:

_August 5th, 2006

They are everywhere.  My lifetime has been one of consequence.  I have seen you before, and I will see you again.  The man in blue knows you are coming.  Follow your path._

Consequently Grammy died on the 5th of August, which is about three weeks ago.  Angel received the book from Grammy one week ago.  The book by the way is Daniel’s book written under his pen name.  

This at least sets the stage of some mystery, and gives the three members of the burgeoning cabal a reason to work together at least to figure out what Grammy may have been trying to say, or guide them towards.  By the way Angel, the return address is Grammy’s Book Store, which needs a name…


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2006)

It has one. The Monkey's Paw. At least that's what I have written so far. Subject to change, of course.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> It has one. The Monkey's Paw. At least that's what I have written so far. Subject to change, of course.



 I like the name


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2006)

I am ready to get started when the players are, and feel we should be able to start posting this week 

Edit: The beginning will be low-key, and we can fine tune the character sheets in the meanwhile


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2006)

Sheet v.2! Now sblocked so as not to spam.

Questions arise. What is the "expression" skill? Is it some kind of creative/artistic expression?

Also, how much money does two dots of resources represent?

As always, comments welcome!

PS - Lichten, I'm putting you down for 2 dots of the Santctum. If that is not accurate, let me know and I will adjust. 

[sblock]Name: Allison Larkspur
Shadow Name: Thessaly
Virtue: Hope
Vice: Envy
Gender: Female
Age: 20
Exp: 0

Path: Thyrsus
Order: Apostate (pre-Order)
Defense 3
Health 7
Initiative 6
Wisdom 7
Size 5
Willpower 5
Gnosis 2

Arcana
Life ***
Spirit *
Space **

Rotes
Untouchable (Space 2, Wits+Occult+Space (7))
Scrying (Space 2, Intelligence+Investigation+Space (8))
Finder (Space 1, Intelligence+Investigation+Space (8))
Spatial Awareness (Space 1, Intelligence+Occult+Space (7))

Attributes: 5/4/3
Strength **
Dexterity ***
Stamina **

Intelligence ***
Wits ***
Resolve **

Presence **
Manipulation **
Composure ***

Skills: 11/7/4
Academics **
Computers **
Science **
Occult **
Investigation ***

Driving (automobiles) **
Athletics (Swimming) **

Empathy ** 
Expression **
Socialize ***

Merits: 
Sanctum **++ (size 1, security 2, Library 1 (occult), jointly held with another PC)
Resources ** (Owner of The Monkey's Paw bookstore and overhead house)
Gnosis increase ***

Details
The Sanctum is a basement to the bookstore with a concealed entrance. There is a metal spiral staircase in the center of the store used to access the half-sized loft where they keep rare books too valuable or fragile to leave exposed to the pawing of the general public. It's also used as an overstock area. However, the floor of the staircase can twist aside, allowing the steps to be followed down under the floor. There is a large open chamber there, with shelves containing books of -real- magickal lore, and several sets of common magical tools. There is also a bathroom, and a side office that has monitors hooked to the two store security cameras (also has monitors behind the counter near register). A carpet in the central room covers an inscribed pentagram in the floor. If two dots of security allow any magical wards above and beyond these described nonmagical measures, let me know. 

Allison's resources are a combination of a trust fund left for her by her grandmother and mother's estates, and the small but steady income from the bookstore itself. While not hugely profitable, the Monkey's Paws clinetele is very loyal, making profits fairly stable. The inclusion of the second story bedroom suite helps a lot, since she doesn't have rent to factor into her expenses.

-----
You don’t know the truth yet… Your character is a young mage, the Mysteries are new, the truth of the universe, indeed reality is just making itself known to you. And already you know that some truths are being hidden from you, either purposefully or perhaps because you are not ready to understand the greater secrets just quite yet. Awakened society is all about secrets, and you know that even your Master is hiding things, perhaps for your own good, perhaps to secure their own power… but how does your character feel about this, or do they even care?

-- Allison finds the Awakened world breathtaking, and still a little hard to keep up with. Though her curiosity about it is boundless, in some ways she's almost glad not to have every little thing revealed to her right away. On the other hand, the more she learns, the more she wants to learn, and she's already starting to envy mages who command greater secrets than she, and can work greater mysteries.


I have the Power… Sleepers are ignorant, they believe that the world they live in is the way things should be. They can’t fathom a supernal world, a world where reality can bend to the will of an individual. The awakened have incredible power at their fingertips, how does this affect how you see sleepers, how you view reality, and how you view yourself. You can force your will on the world at will, but as the saying goes power corrupts… Will it corrupt you?

-- At this point, Allison doesn't refer to 'sleepers' using that term. They're just people, and she still considers herself one of them...more or less. This may change with time, but one thing will always be clear to Allison; the only difference between a sleeper and a mage is -what- they know, and how -much- they know. In her opinion, any sleeper COULD awaken...though she doesn't believe that all sleepers SHOULD.

This reality is a cage… a prison for your soul. The Exarchs, if you even believe they exist hold all the keys to reality. Their minions the Seers of the Throne do exist, and they are the enemy of the Pentacle, they are rarely obvious but they lurk just the same. They are omnipresent, they are dangerous, and they want to control you… or do they control you already?

-- Allison takes the story of the Exarchs with a grain of salt. It seems to her that if they were as powerful as people claim, how could any mage ever work magic? Wouldn't it be in their purview to cut people off from the Supernal? Clearly, even if some mages DID ascend to this celestial existence; their powers must be circumscribed. She suspects that the tales of their godlike abilities is based on a perfectly natural fear on the part of the awakened community...the fear of the unknown. They simply don't KNOW what the Exarchs can or can't do...so they inflate their worst fears and preach them as facts.

Your Shadow Name is your identity… Your Shadow Name is important, it is the name by which 
you shall come to identify yourself. It is who you are now, how did you choose your name? 
What does it mean to you, and what does it express about you, or how you view the world…

-- Allison chose the name Thessaly to represent herself. She read it somewhere; it was a witch's name. It also sounds pleasantly Greek to her, and she's always had a soft spot for Greek mythology. Aside from these two things, there's not much to connect her and the name. That is, she was led to understand, part of the point of having a Shadow Name. To guard against sympathies and resonances between a real name and a person. An overly meaningful, identifiable false name might be just as dangerous as a truename.[/sblock]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 5, 2006)

Expression covers poetry, prose, music, and dance. Visual arts are covered instead by Crafts.

Resources represent disposable income, i.e. your surplus, money that can be spent in an emergency without many worries. Two dots mean 1000$ per month and 5000$ of disposable assets.

Two dots of Sanctum are fine, but it means I'll probably have to rely on your resources (and Committed Hero too, from the look of it). But sooner or later I'll be able to transmute lead to gold, so it won't be an issue anymore. 

If you ask me, 7 dots of merits are far too few.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah the merits are a little low in number haha 

I will check the math later on Allison but she looks good to me thus far at cursory glance


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

Lets get these characters done  so we can get this party started!


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

LOL wrong thread!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2006)

Eh? We're going to start? Sooooon?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Eh? We're going to start? Sooooon?



 Probably start soon yes, and get the story under way


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2006)

Game Thread is now up : http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3052645#post3052645

With Thessaly's Prelude, I will get the others going once they let me know they are ready


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry, Toki, I've been busier than I thought. I should have it all ready by tonight or tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Sorry, Toki, I've been busier than I thought. I should have it all ready by tonight or tomorrow in the morning.



 Ready and waiting to get the story under way


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2006)

Eep. Brakes. *screeeech*

I should have asked this up front. Before I started posting. Instead I sorta took your lead and ran with it, but now it's too important to just handwave.

Timestamp is 3 weeks post Grandeath.

How long do you see Allison having been Awakened for? Has she had a true Mentor yet, or just basic help from Lichten's character? Three weeks isn't really a lot of time, especially for things like this.

I don't wanna be posting detailed knowledge of Mystery Plays and Watchtowers and such...only to realize Allison knows none of that yet.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Eep. Brakes. *screeeech*
> 
> I should have asked this up front. Before I started posting. Instead I sorta took your lead and ran with it, but now it's too important to just handwave.
> 
> ...



 I would say basic help from Litchen's character which should be enough to give her baisc knowledge of the mysteries, and how long she has been awakene dis up to you  probably not more then a few months at best.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2006)

Hmm! I had assumed that Allison didn't Awaken until after her grandmother's death...

Does that mesh okay with what you're doing, or shall I modify that? It's not critical to the concept or anything.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm! I had assumed that Allison didn't Awaken until after her grandmother's death...
> 
> Does that mesh okay with what you're doing, or shall I modify that? It's not critical to the concept or anything.



 That works fine for me Shayuri


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2006)

The Seers are on to me. Really. I've had a power loss just as I typed in my background. Then another. Then a minor hard disk glitch. 

Now I hope the Wards I've put all around me are enough to protect me as I type it again. I'lle get it done, no matter what they throw at me. I hope.

Shayuri, what was Grammy's name?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2006)

Hah! We haven't really established that, have we? Hee hee.

Let us say... Winifred McDouglas, 'Winnie' to her friends and family.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2006)

Come on guys you know want to join the fun!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 17, 2006)

*Shadow Name: Daniel
True Name: Jacob DeNardo
Nicknames: Patch, J.D.
Pen Name: John R. Robertson*








"Ok. Now it's really late."

Jacob's eyes were protesting, and the clock on the wall agreed with them, ticking in quiet disapproval. He gave up fighting for the right phrase that obviously wasn't coming and closed his moleskine. He liked computers as much as the next man, and had one too, in the other room, but he couldn't bring himself to be creative in front of a screen's eerie light. Pen and paper did it for him. 

He yawned and stretched - as much as a man barely above 5' can stretch - and went to the window. The street below was empty and quiet. The gale that swayed the treetops made the old sign of the bookshop creak. Inky black clouds were swallowing the stars, a storm was brewing to the east. He could hear the wind howling outside the old window, and another faint sound which, he realized with a smile, was Winnie peacefully snoring on the floor below. He murmured a brief prayer for his elderly friend, and went to get ready for the night.

He folded his clothes and washed his teeth, looking in the mirror at his long, unruly black hair, and at the shadows around his eyes. It wasn't a matter of little sleep, his father and brother, proud in their police uniforms in the last photo together, hanging on the opposite wall, have those shadows too. It must be the italian in them. Not that Jacob had been sleeping a lot lately. Ever since "Amber drops" was published, he had been willing to move on, and write more. Winnie had found him some books that truly gave him food for thought and ideas for new stories.

He made sure that the notebook was beside his bed, first thing to be found in the morning, and sat on his mat. He began to control his breathing, to reach that pace and intensity he knew would empty his mind and open the doors of his subconscious, allowing him deeper and more meaningful dreams. He had found this simple meditation technique in a strange booklet that Winnie gave him. Jacob had always loved the mystery of dreams, their interpretation, their symbology. He had written about it, too. Some of his best ideas came right out of his dreams.

"I'll never thank her enough."

He lay down on his bed, and quickly fell asleep...


_He found himself floating in darkness, with no sense of time or direction. Then a glimmer of light appeared on what quickly became the horizon, like a distant lighthouse. Jacob could feel the light calling for him, and he knew he had to reach it. But as soon as the desire, the need for that golden light took form in his heart, he began to fall. A weight, a block of lead was hanging from his neck and dragging him down, faster and faster. He fell through an ocean of storm clouds lit by a geometry of lightnings and sank into a dark, cold sea. The water all around him reverberated with the deafening echoes of a thousand thunders.

Fighting desperately, he gained the surface and took a panicked breath, but the leaden weight was pulling him down, and huge waves threatened to drown him any moment. He reached for the chain around his neck to toss it away, but... something in the back of his mind told him not to, that there were other weights he should have shed. He suddenly became very aware of his panic, of the utter fear that was threatening to carry him away, and used his will as a weapon against it, struggling to calm down. Immediately he felt somewhat lighter. Then all the fears that plagued him over the years began to pour out of his mind and his soul. He wielded his force of will like a knight's lance and ran through them all. The bullies that tormented him because he was too little and weak to defend himself, a teacher or an editor telling him he had no talent whatsoever, his brother getting shot like his father; each of them fell under his resolve and left him free and exhilarated, as he skimmed over the billows. He nearly effortlessly swam to the shore. He did not feel the change, but the hanging block of lead had turned into copper chains wrapped around his neck and chest.

Jacob looked up at the lighthouse, at the warm, perfect, golden light that shone on top of it. He thought he could hear it sing with a chorus of heavenly voices. Then the lightnings began to fall. The first one struck mere feet away from him and blinded him. The second one struck true. He felt his heart burst, his blood boil, all the nerves in his body sizzle and making sparks. And it got only worse, as more bolts fell unmercifully upon him. He thought to get rid of the chains that were scorching his flesh, but opening his eyes he saw them, creatures with bodies of elemental fury and eyes of mind-breaking purity. This was another test another trial. There was something else he needed to let go. Jacob got to his knees and forswore his pride, his arrogance, his petty dreams of revenge against those who wronged him, his lewd little secrets, his greedy desires of power and wealth. And as each of his sins was consumed by thunderbolts, he felt the pain disappear, and he realized to be whole, pure and light-hearted like he hadn't been since he was a little child. His body no longer offered resistance to the lightnings that struck him harmlessly then, and the chains had turned into a shining silver shield, stuck to his chest.

The seraphims looked upon him and nodded, and with arms made of wind lighning and fire pointed to a cobbled road that lead up to lighthouse. Jacob walked and climbed, since he found himself in front of the last trial. All around the lighthouse the ground was cracked, and from each crack erupted roaring flames, more than ten feet high, forming a ring of fire. Jacob could feel the heat even from a dozen yards away, yet he knew he had to go, for the light was calling him, and if he had turned back he would have lost it forever. So he stepped into the flames. He felt them consume him, dissolving his skin and flesh and bones to reach his soul, so quickly he didn't even felt pain, he was overwhelmeld and became one thing with the fire. The flames filled his soul, igniting his faith, his resolve, his curiosity, his willpower. As he stepped to the other side, he was forever changed. The shield on his chest melted through his fingers, leaving only a golden cogwheel, large as his palm, incandescent, covered with the mystical symbols of the sun.

He finally reached the lighthouse and bathed in the light he craved. The voices of angels filled the air. He noticed that the tower had no door, but was totally covered with a buzzing, intricate clockwork mechanism, that worked only in part though. Jacob circled it three times and then he found a void, a gap among the other gears, that could only be filled by his cogwheel. He put it on its hinge, and it immediately began to spin and spread its glow, and soon a part of the slid aside, allowing him entry. He found himself in a large marble hall, lit by the blinding light above. Everywhere all around him there were marks, symbols of gold, and he quickly realized they were names. Jacob found a white spot that was meant for him, and with the fire and electricity that flowed through his new body, he etched his name on the spotless stone.

He was filled with the light, and something within himself cracked like a seed to let his new life begin. Gravity had no more hold on him, and he floated to the top of the lighthouse, and into the starry sky above. He saw the the sun rise over the Realm of Aether, bathing everything in divine light, except for the Abyss that lay beyond its boundaries. But above the endless chasm, like fog and clouds, he recognized the Realms of Dream, and he saw a road being built there, that bridged the Abyss below. That was to be his mission, he realized, that was why the light had called him, to find the road in dreams and help its construction. And with this final revelation, the darkness claimed him again._


He was woken up by a noise at his door. Someone knocking insistently.
"Patch? Patch, rise and shine, dear! It's late and there's someone you should meet." he heard Winnie's voice say.
Jacob took a look around, still confused. This was still his house, but there was something different. There was... a glow to most things. And there was his dream. He never had a dream so powerful, so vivid. He still reeled from it.

He put on some pants and went at the door. There were Winnie and a blond man in his thirties. But all around Winnie there was a rose glow, with hints of vermillion and flickers of silver. The man instead shone like a beacon, in sparkling light blue. Jacob looked at both of them, wide-eyed not really understanding, while they exchanged a knowing look.

"Patch, this is Martin. I think you have a lot to talk about."


---​

*You don’t know the truth yet… Your character is a young mage, the Mysteries are new, the truth of the universe, indeed reality is just making itself known to you. And already you know that some truths are being hidden from you, either purposefully or perhaps because you are not ready to understand the greater secrets just quite yet. Awakened society is all about secrets, and you know that even your Master is hiding things, perhaps for your own good, perhaps to secure their own power… but how does your character feel about this, or do they even care?*

As much as I feel that the recovery of humanity's lost inheritance should be a coral effort, the mages that hoard and hide these secrets are not my enemies. They're obstacles. They are misguided, sure, but I cannot force my path upon them, or hate them for walking other roads. I'll just have to work my way around them. Everybody n the end has to follow his own path, and be judged accordingly.

*I have the Power… Sleepers are ignorant, they believe that the world they live in is the way things should be. They can’t fathom a supernal world, a world where reality can bend to the will of an individual. The awakened have incredible power at their fingertips, how does this affect how you see sleepers, how you view reality, and how you view yourself. You can force your will on the world at will, but as the saying goes power corrupts… Will it corrupt you?*

Yet sleepers are capable of amazing things, and in their dreams they often catch glimpses of the Truth. They merely sleep, they are not dead to us, and they often struggle in their sleep and should helped when possible.
My path to magic requires me to stay pure. That's how I found it, that's how it comes to me. Magic works through the soul. A tainted soul works tainted magic, and tainted magic creates a tainted world. I'll strive to resist corruption in every possible way.

*This reality is a cage… a prison for your soul. The Exarchs, if you even believe they exist hold all the keys to reality. Their minions the Seers of the Throne do exist, and they are the enemy of the Pentacle, they are rarely obvious but they lurk just the same. They are omnipresent, they are dangerous, and they want to control you… or do they control you already?*

Those who want to deny humanity its destiny are my true enemies. Those that would "exchange a walk-on part in the war for a lead role in cage", as sleeper artists once sang, and lock everyone else in that same cage. There can be no middle ground with them.

*Your Shadow Name is your identity… Your Shadow Name is important, it is the name by which you shall come to identify yourself. It is who you are now, how did you choose your name? What does it mean to you, and what does it express about you, or how you view the world…*

Daniel is the man who choose to remain pure, and was rewarded by God with the power to befriend even hungry lions, to understand the meaning of dreams, and to protects his friends from even the cruelest flames. Jacob hopes to draw strength from his name, and to be worthy of it.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 17, 2006)

*Character Sheet*


```
[b]-Attributes-[/b]                            [b]-Advantages-[/b]
                                        
Intelligence   oo                       Defense        2
Wits           ooo                      Health         8
Resolve        ooo0                     Initiative     5
                                        Size           5
Strength       o                        Speed          8
Dexterity      oo                       Willpower      7
Stamina        ooo                      Virtue         Fortitude
                                        Vice           Wrath
Presence       oo                       
Manipulation   oo                       
Composure      ooo                      [b]-Mage Template-[/b]
                                        
                                        Path           Obrimos
[b]-Skills-[/b]                                Order          Free Council
                                        Wisdom         7
Academics      oo (English)             Mana           11/11
Computer                                Gnosis         2
* Crafts       o                          
Investigation  oo (Dream)               
Medicine       o                        [b]-Merits-[/b]
Occult         ooo                      
Politics                                Dream          oo
* Science      oo                       Gnosis         ooo
                                        Sanctum        oo
Athletics      o                        
Brawl                                   
Drive                                   [b]-Arcana-[/b]
Firearms       o                        
Larceny                                 Prime          oo
Stealth        oo                       Forces         oo
Survival                                Mind           oo
Weaponry                                
                                        
Animal Ken                              [b]Rotes[/b]
Empathy        oo                       Eye of the Magus             -  P o
Expression     oo (Short Stories)       Shock Therapy                -  F oo
Intimidation                            Know the Wolf by His Stance  -  M o
* Persuasion   o                        Words on the Wind            -  M oo
Socialize                               
Streetwise     o                        
Subterfuge     o
```


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 17, 2006)

Again, I'm really sorry, but my computer has been a real pain. You don't know how many times it crashed on me while I was writing that.

Now, I think I'm ready to go. I was really looking froward to playing with you, and this added to the frustration.

Did you hear anything from Committed Hero?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Again, I'm really sorry, but my computer has been a real pain. You don't know how many times it crashed on me while I was writing that.
> 
> Now, I think I'm ready to go. I was really looking froward to playing with you, and this added to the frustration.
> 
> Did you hear anything from Committed Hero?



 Nothing yet, but I am quite happy to see you chugging along


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2006)

Daniel is now in the story


----------



## Aenion (Sep 21, 2006)

Toki,

Are you still looking for mages? I'm slowly forming an idea for a Moros mage. I got an image anyway, just need to put a story and stats to it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Toki,
> 
> Are you still looking for mages? I'm slowly forming an idea for a Moros mage. I got an image anyway, just need to put a story and stats to it.



 We could use another yes!


----------



## Aenion (Sep 21, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> We could use another yes!




I'll see what I can cook up by sunday


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can cook up by sunday



 Sounds good just setting the stage for the story to come.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2006)

Litchenhart Mage Sight will reveal scrying windows, although you get the most info from Spatial Awareness


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2006)

Just as a heads up I will weaving stories from *Reign of the Exarchs* into the chronicle 

So if you don't want to spoil yourself, I say you steer clear of it


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2006)

This is the thread for the Character sheets 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3081475#post3081475


----------



## Aenion (Sep 24, 2006)

A shot at a statsheet, I'm not too familiar with the Mage/nWoD rules so I hope I got everything right. Feel free to comment 

[sblock]Name: Samantha McKinley
Shadow Name: Morrigan
Virtue: Justice
Vice: Wrath
Gender: Female
Age: 22
Exp: 0

Path: Moros
Order: Adamantine Arrow
Defense 3
Speed 10
Health 7
Initiative 6
Wisdom 7
Size 5
Willpower 5
Gnosis 2

Arcana
Death ***
Matter **
Fate *

Rotes
Grim Sight (D *)
Entropic Guard (D **)
Forensic Gaze (D *)
Alter Accuracy (M **)

Attributes: 5/4/3
Strength **
Dexterity ***
Stamina **

Intelligence ***
Wits ***
Resolve **

Presence **
Manipulation **
Composure ***

Skills: 11/7/4
Investigation ** (Crime Scenes)
*Medicine ** (Pathology)
Occult **
Science *

*Athletics **
Brawl **
Drive *
Firearms **
Stealth *
Weaponry *** (Knives)

Empathy *
*Intimidation **
Streetwise *

Merits: 

Resources * (Savings)
Gnosis increase ***
Occultation **
Meditative Mind *

*You don’t know the truth yet…*

Knowledge will come with time. The dead have a nearly unlimited store of knowledge.

*I have the Power…*

Everyone dies eventually, both the powerful archmage and the lowly Sleeper stuck in his dreary 9-to-5 job with his family in his suburban home ... I've sworn to protect Sleepers from the beings that would prey on them, and from themselves when necessary. If only they'd open their eyes to reality...

*This reality is a cage…*

I have seen too many strange things in this world, even before I Awakened, to not believe the tales. I always thought all that magic stuff was a bit dodgy, I never believed in vampires, ghosts ... you know all that mumbo-jumbo. Until I nearly died from having my blood drained from my body by the ugliest bugger I've ever seen. Since then I've had to review a fair amount of opinions on magic and mythical creatures.

*Your Shadow Name is your identity…*

With my death and subsequent Awakening and rebirth, my former life ended. I chose the name Morrigan because of my Celtic roots. Morrigu the Phantom Queen, Celtic goddess of death. I hope she will grant me the strength to do what I must to return justice to this world.

*Background*

Samantha McKinley, Sam to her friends, was born in London on May 10th, 1983. She lived there with her parents and younger sister until 1994 when her father was offered a new job in New York. The McKinley’s packed their belongings and said their goodbyes to their friends. Not that Sam had too many friends, she was considered a bit weird even then, too serious and contemplative for an eleven year old. Her pale skin, pale grey eyes and stark white hair didn’t aid her popularity either. So the girl wasn’t too bothered by the move, her sister on the other hand, threw tantrum after tantrum to get her parents to stay in London.

In New York Sam fell back into her old habits, keeping to herself and keep her grades up. At first her fellow students were curious about the strange, quiet British chick, but soon the curiosity turned to bullying after it became clear she just wanted to be left alone with her books. She never reciprocated and the bullying never turned violent. The girl was quite the athlete and her father had insisted his daughters joined a self-defense class once they arrived in New York. Sam, in fact, joined two, one was basic self-defense, the other worried her parents, she’d enrolled into a knife fighting class.

Sam graduated from High School at 18, but this happy event was overshadowed by what happened after the graduation ceremony. While driving home from the ceremony, the McKinley’s car was hit by a truck that’d missed the red light. Sam was lucky and was discharged from hospital after a week with only a broken arm and a few bruises but her parents had been killed instantly and her younger sister ended up in a coma for four weeks with a long revalidation ahead, she would probably never walk again.

Sam had many difficult choices ahead, she wanted to continue studying. She had always wanted to become a doctor, but she didn’t want to abandon her sister nor did she have any income to pay for university. After her parents funeral she signed up for the police academy and she arranged for her sister to be moved to a nearby hospital so she could be there for her when she needed. At least now the government would pay for her education and with an evening job she could support her sister’s revalidation.

*A little over a year ago*

Sam was glad to get home. It had been a late shift … again. She could barely remember the last time she had had a full night’s sleep, nor could she imagine when the next would be, but her sister’s smile made it all worth it. Mary was doing well, last night she had been able to move one of her toes again, maybe one day she’d walk again. A smile showed on her pale lips when she turned the key in the door, but she didn’t meet any resistance as the door swung open, _Odd… She always locks the door, when it gets dark._ “Mary? It’s me…” No answer. “Mary? Are you alright? Mary?” _Why are all the lights off? Did she go to bed early?_

Sam tried to turn on the lights in the hallway, nothing, _What the f***_ she reached for a pistol like she had been trained to, which of course wasn’t there, students weren’t allowed to take their sidearm home, her own pistol was safely hidden in her bedroom. Instead she reached for the knife she always kept in her boot. Armed with her flashlight and her knife, she proceeded into the living room, “Mary?” A sound startled her and a shade shot passed her, “Skittles,” she breathed, her sister’s cat had never been too fond of her, “Bloody cat.” The living room was a mess. Someone had really gone to town here. Books and glass everywhere, she nearly tripped over one of the standing lights, Mary’s wheelchair lay knocked over near the kitchen door. “Oh dear god,” Sam gasped, carefully moving closer. Her boot was standing in something slippery, blood! _Oh s***!_ “Mary? Mary! Answer me!”

She tried to push the door open with her foot, but it didn’t budge something heavy was blocking it from the other side, “S***! Mary!” Sam rushed back outside, tripping over an extension cord and cutting herself on the shattered glass of the table. She didn’t feel the pain as she climbed over the fence and ran to the backdoor, only stopping to check the fuse box and turning the lights back on. No training could have prepared her for what she found there. Mary lay naked on the floor, blood and ripped pieces of clothing everywhere. Her throat had been slit and her body been horribly mutilated. “Oh dear god, Mary. No!”

Sam was good at what she did, with a few deep breaths she detached herself from the situation. Her sister became just a body, an unfortunate victim, not related to her in anyway. With a cursory glance she could tell Mary had been raped and that she had resisted. She could tell the killer had been interrupted, he hadn’t finished his work. There were signs of a secondary struggle but no other signs of entry or exit. Whoever had stopped him might still be here.

Suddenly it was there, right in front of her, the ugliest bugger she’d ever seen. Wrinkled sickly yellow skin, crooked teeth, one of them jutting through its cheek and the smell, whatever it was it must have been swimming in sewage before it got there. She lunged at it with her knife but with remarkable ease it grabbed her wrist in the viselike grip of its bony hand and spun her around. “I’m sorry this ‘ad to ‘appen to ye’r family,” it hissed, Sam felt like she was about to throw up from the smell and fear, “If it’s any consolation, ye’r sister’s suffering ‘as been avenged. The bastard that killed her will suffer a very long time for what he did,” it hissed, it’s mouth close to her ear, Sam froze, “But I can’t let ya live, not after ye’ve seen me,” she felt those disgusting lips on her neck and then something akin to ecstasy as she slowly felt the life being drained from her veins.

“Sam? Maria? Are you guys home? Oh god!” Darkness, blissful darkness, peace, rest, quiet.

*Stygia*

But death isn’t that simple now is it? Before the true peace follows, you have to pass Stygia. Sam passed curiously through the many mausoleums and tombs, she’d never expected this to be the afterlife. She expected to be … well dead. She’d expected eternal blackness, no more consciousness, just dead, done with. She felt herself pulled towards something, she couldn’t explain it, but she had the feeling she had to follow this path to wherever it led. It was actually quite beautiful, covered in white marble with gold trims at the sides. Occasionally she’d pass a shade, another recently deceased she imagined searching his way to the next life, or whatever was at the end of this road. She hoped to find Mary before they passed into the great nothing.

Eventually she came to a large square dominated by a gigantic tower of … lead? Well she was in the land of the death, wasn’t she? Why wouldn’t there be a lead tower? Stairs spiraled upwards along its exterior, “I guess I’m supposed to climb that?” she asked no one in particular, most of the other recently deceased seemed to have their own worries. She climbed the tower for what seemed like hours, after a while she could only see the eternal bleak darkness below and a bright light at the top. After what seemed like eternity she arrived at the top and there was nothing there except a large stone, reminiscent to an offering block and a knife.

As if guided by an invisible hand, she reached out to the knife and used it to slit her wrist painlessly. Slowly she let her lifeblood drip onto the offering block as the few achievements of her life flashed before her eyes and then something different, something that hadn’t come to be or might never come to be. As she felt her life, or is it death, drain from her veins for the second time that day, she got the feeling she wasn’t done yet. Her blood pooled to form letters, “Samantha McKinley”

“I think she’s coming too!” Light, bright stabbing light, loud noise, movement, pain.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

That is great and an Adamantine Arrow 

The Cabal could use some muscle lol


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2006)

Hear hear! Don't worry. Allison will patch you up after the battle's over.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hear hear! Don't worry. Allison will patch you up after the battle's over.



 Agreed a Moros will be tons of fun!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 24, 2006)

Ooooh, Fate too. So young and yet so grim. I'd love to hear of her awakening, Aenion. She'll be a fine addition to the party indeed. 

Daniel is a little man (5' 1") surrounded by women that can slap him around, and whom he depends upon for money. He'll better be good.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 24, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Ooooh, Fate too. So young and yet so grim. I'd love to hear of her awakening, Aenion. She'll be a fine addition to the party indeed.
> 
> Daniel is a little man (5' 1") surrounded by women that can slap him around, and whom he depends upon for money. He'll better be good.




Lol, Morrigan isn't exactly filthy rich (yet) either


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Lol, Morrigan isn't exactly filthy rich (yet) either



 Just hurry up and get finished


----------



## Aenion (Sep 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Just hurry up and get finished




Working as fast as I can, interruptions from rl permitting, it's getting a bit longish 

If you want to include her sooner, she Awakened in New York City and was taken in by the Adamantine Arrow about a year ago. They recently decided she was ready to be lose into the world and thought protecting a newly Awakened mage, and protégé of Winifred McDouglas, and her budding mentor in a small town called James Cove might be a good test for her abilities.

I figure she just arrived there today or the day before and would be getting her bearings.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Working as fast as I can, interruptions from rl permitting, it's getting a bit longish
> 
> If you want to include her sooner, she Awakened in New York City and was taken in by the Adamantine Arrow about a year ago. They recently decided she was ready to be lose into the world and thought protecting a newly Awakened mage, and protégé of Winifred McDouglas, and her budding mentor in a small town called James Cove might be a good test for her abilities.
> 
> I figure she just arrived there today or the day before and would be getting her bearings.



 I can use that, do you have an idea for who the New York mentor would be... perhaps he was a friend of Winnie a long time ago, maybe they wree in the old Cabal that fell apart when Winne went Solitaire.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I can use that, do you have an idea for who the New York mentor would be... perhaps he was a friend of Winnie a long time ago, maybe they wree in the old Cabal that fell apart when Winne went Solitaire.




Let's go with Harri Krishna (I actually know someone named like that...) an older Moros of Indian descent who used to work with Winnie.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Let's go with Harri Krishna (I actually know someone named like that...) an older Moros of Indian descent who used to work with Winnie.



 that works  just gonna use Krishna


----------



## Aenion (Sep 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> that works  just gonna use Krishna




Ok, I update the sblock with her pre-Awakening background


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

I got Morrigan into the story


----------



## Aenion (Sep 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I got Morrigan into the story




I saw 

Added her Awakening.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I saw
> 
> Added her Awakening.



 Looks good welcome to the party


----------



## Aenion (Sep 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Looks good welcome to the party




And they already distrust me


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 25, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> And they already distrust me



 Mage life is all about distrust, lies, and secrets


----------



## Aenion (Sep 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mage life is all about distrust, lies, and secrets




At least we didn't start of on the wrong foot then


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2006)

Hee hee hee

Poor naiive Allison has much to learn of the dangers of magehood...


----------



## Aenion (Sep 25, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee
> 
> Poor naiive Allison has much to learn of the dangers of magehood...




Lucky she's getting a second semi-paranoid mentor then


----------



## Aenion (Sep 26, 2006)

Edited my post to include something about the ghost, of course it would interest a Moros


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't think this cabal to be has a Hallow yet 

At least I did not see any in the Sanctum write up


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2006)

Keerect. Zeebokstore, eet ees not a Hallow. Or if it is, it's in a super special studly secret spot...and will be unavailable until e pay the piper.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 26, 2006)

Or until I do some serious advancements in Prime magic.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Edited my post to include something about the ghost, of course it would interest a Moros



 Ghosts are good stuff.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 26, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> She puts out her cigarette before following the others inside, she listens to her explain her problem and then to her spouting her retoric, this time actually rolling her eyes at the mention of 'Techne', _Bloody hippy._




At least we Libertines don't have "masters".


----------



## Aenion (Sep 26, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> At least we Libertines don't have "masters".




A life spent in duty and service is a life well spent ... or something like that 

Added a line to indicate Morrigan's interest.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sheet v.2! Now sblocked so as not to spam.
> 
> Questions arise. What is the "expression" skill? Is it some kind of creative/artistic expression?
> 
> ...



You can post this character in the character thread 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=175540


----------



## Aenion (Sep 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> no one notices anything odd.




I beg to differ, Morrigan noticed something very odd


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> I beg to differ, Morrigan noticed something very odd



 Leave it to the Arrow to see to the heart of the matter LOL

As an aside, I stand corrected, your current mana should be equal to your Wisdom which is 7 for the lot of you, I apologize for the invonvenience


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2006)

Er...Toki?

I think you may be wrong on the range of Sense Life. I reread the description, and it clearly states: "The mage can detect life within his sensory range." It then goes on to say that IN ADDITION to this, there is a safety radius that no one can enter without the mage's knowledge, and that this radius is, for 2 successes equal to 2 yards.

I think you may have confused the -safety radius- of the spell with the actual -range- of the spell. The range appears to be equal to my line of sight ie - "sensory range." The safety radius is determined by successes, and applies only to that "Can't be surprised by someone living" range.

That's how it looks anyway. Thoughts?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Er...Toki?
> 
> I think you may be wrong on the range of Sense Life. I reread the description, and it clearly states: "The mage can detect life within his sensory range." It then goes on to say that IN ADDITION to this, there is a safety radius that no one can enter without the mage's knowledge, and that this radius is, for 2 successes equal to 2 yards.
> 
> ...



 Ahh if that is the case then I will edit, you may be correct, I misread the wording... damn tables.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2006)

Just to let you know, you are approaching the end of the Preludes story, to set the stage for events to come... well hopefully the end.  Any ideas for Lgacies or goals short term for your characters?

I know, this is a PbP and they have a way of going south quickly, but it always helps to look ahead, if you have no ideas yet, that is fine, but if you do, I can start incorporating it 

I have Legacies: Sublime, Guardians of the Veil, and Tome of the Watchtowers available to me  plus the legacies in the book... unless you want to try the road less traveled and develop your own... or any other goals in mind.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 29, 2006)

I didn't really think of it while designing the character, but the Ascended Adept from Tome of the Watchtowers would suit Daniel quite well. He would see it more as a way to delve deeper into the mysteries of the realms of dream, rather than as ascetism to ged rid of a corrupted world, though. For him the world isn't that corrupted, because dreams are still able to pervade reality.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> I didn't really think of it while designing the character, but the Ascended Adept from Tome of the Watchtowers would suit Daniel quite well. He would see it more as a way to delve deeper into the mysteries of the realms of dream, rather than as ascetism to ged rid of a corrupted world, though. For him the world isn't that corrupted, because dreams are still able to pervade reality.



 Awesome I will read it over and see how to work that in


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2006)

It seems I must craft my first spell! I'm a little fuzzy on how to gauge the limits. For example, Life magic can apparently cause animals to behave certain ways by jinking their biochemistry. Can this be done with humans at three dots? If so, could things like emotional state be affected? Or would that be Mind? Seems like manipulation of neurotransmitters and endocrine system (similar to mood-affecting drugs) would be more Lifey, but...

As for Legacy...the only Thyrsus legacy seems to be fixated on shapechanging. That's not Allison's 'thing.' She's all about lifeforce and healing and interconnectedness. The great web of life. Preservation of the balance.

If there's one like that in another book, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> It seems I must craft my first spell! I'm a little fuzzy on how to gauge the limits. For example, Life magic can apparently cause animals to behave certain ways by jinking their biochemistry. Can this be done with humans at three dots? If so, could things like emotional state be affected? Or would that be Mind? Seems like manipulation of neurotransmitters and endocrine system (similar to mood-affecting drugs) would be more Lifey, but...
> 
> As for Legacy...the only Thyrsus legacy seems to be fixated on shapechanging. That's not Allison's 'thing.' She's all about lifeforce and healing and interconnectedness. The great web of life. Preservation of the balance.
> 
> If there's one like that in another book, I'd love to hear about it.



 There are a few Thyrsus focused Legacies that can work to that angle   I will post them later with brief synopsis 

And no her control is only limited to animals it seems, humans are considered a higher form of life.  She would need  Life 4 to mess with human psyche.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2006)

Hmm...so more dots in Life needed. Gotcha.

Hmm! I do not have much in the way of battle magic...maybe I should just get outta the way and let my pals take care of this. Then I can patch 'em up afterwards.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

Hrrm Life 3 is pretty potent, but I doubt you guys ant to actually seriously hurt Asimov... yet.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2006)

RIght. That's just it. If hurting him was the aim, I could turn his lawn into scorpions, or give myself bear claws and boost my Strength. 

What I want is to hold him still, or put him to sleep or somehow reduce his threat without hurting him.

Hmm! Okay, here's an Imago for you. A bit vulgar, perhaps...but it's dark out.

What about making the grass near his door reach out and wrap around him? Make the grass really strong, and cause it to grow out as lots of tendrils that entangle him and stop him from moving?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> RIght. That's just it. If hurting him was the aim, I could turn his lawn into scorpions, or give myself bear claws and boost my Strength.
> 
> What I want is to hold him still, or put him to sleep or somehow reduce his threat without hurting him.
> 
> ...



 That is prefectly fine Imago  I like it...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2006)

Hee. In the future, I'll be faster with this process. 

Is the guy walking the dog still nearby?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee. In the future, I'll be faster with this process.
> 
> Is the guy walking the dog still nearby?



 He is probably down the street at this point.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hrrm Life 3 is pretty potent, but I doubt you guys ant to actually seriously hurt Asimov... yet.




We can always interrogate his ghost


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, but Starbuck wouldn't be happy about us.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Starbuck wouldn't be happy about us.




We'll put him back in his body when we're done ... promise


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

Since both Morrigan and Thessaly thus far have used vulagr magic their nimbus are unveiled.  Have fun describing what their nimbus are


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

This first combat is sort of light of resistance rules because it isn't supposed to be a huge challenge, I am saving that for the first proper story   But rest assured I won't screw you over.

Just wanted to get your feet wet; relax it should be fun.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2006)

Updated the game thread, sorry about that Daniel I forgot you went last!


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2006)

Another thing to think about is your mages style of magic... every mage has a style with how they do their rotes, rituals, and visual/somatic style


----------



## Aenion (Oct 3, 2006)

Toki, can I move 1 dot from matter to fate? I'll have to change Morrigan's matter rote too, but I think it'd fit her better.

I haven't found a Legacy that'd fit Morrigan yet, I based her loosely on the Euthanatos because I liked their style of magic in 3rd edition WoD. All I found that came close are the Namers but I don't really see her chisseling names into stone anytime soon


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Toki, can I move 1 dot from matter to fate? I'll have to change Morrigan's matter rote too, but I think it'd fit her better.
> 
> I haven't found a Legacy that'd fit Morrigan yet, I based her loosely on the Euthanatos because I liked their style of magic in 3rd edition WoD. All I found that came close are the Namers but I don't really see her chisseling names into stone anytime soon



 That sounds fine Aenion.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2006)

*Preludes* is basically done 

Daniel, Morrigan, and Thessaly earn 2 XP each.

One automatic point and one point for roleplaying, no Arcane Experience is earned yet... finish up the current scene and we will start the next story post haste


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3103255#post3103255

New thread is up, remember each player earned 2 XP for the Preludes mini-story


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2006)

Giving the players some leeway, before I press ahead with the events of the story  probably a good time for Daniel and Morrigan to explain their versions of mage society to Thessaly 

Or let the Guardians of the Veil do it


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2006)

Hee...yar. I'm not sure where to go next.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee...yar. I'm not sure where to go next.



 I figured just waiting on Litchenhart and Aenion


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep! Pretty much. 

Still, holiday weekend. They may be away...


----------



## Aenion (Oct 9, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Yep! Pretty much.
> 
> Still, holiday weekend. They may be away...




Sorry, just weekend 

I'll put something up today


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 12, 2006)

It will be good times  going to post to this later


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry for my absence, but I had browser problems. It crashed every time I tried to post.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 31, 2006)

I was just wondering, are you folks in need of another mage? I've been reading through the book (since I first posted out of casual interest back on page 1, I'm a slow reader  ) and am finding it to be the most interesting of the lot.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2006)

There could be room for another


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 6, 2006)

Tokiwong, couple of questions: Is the material from Armory fair game? And what's your stance on trading Wisdom for experience at character creation?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm going to borrow Angel's hook for getting involved in the story seeing as she hasn't been put into play. Any objections?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 10, 2006)

It's in the rogue's gallery now.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 13, 2006)

Toki is out of town until the 15th but I'm sure he'll pick the game back up when he's back


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 13, 2006)

That's good to hear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 18, 2006)

I am back from my self-imposed exile.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 23, 2006)

So Tokiwong, about the character I've put together. Accepted? Rejected? Fix it? Scrap it? Wait a while? Start posting? What's the verdict?


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 30, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> So Tokiwong, about the character I've put together. Accepted? Rejected? Fix it? Scrap it? Wait a while? Start posting? What's the verdict?



 Sorry distracted  it looks good I like him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 30, 2006)

Alright, I'll put him in the Rogue's Gallery and wait for my cue.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 1, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll put him in the Rogue's Gallery and wait for my cue.



 Sounds good, it should not be too long.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh Festy, give me the short version of your background haha


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry, I have a bad habit of sometimes writing backgrounds that are a tad on the long side.  Taking the conversation and stuff out of it shortens it by a fair bit.

[sblock=Summarised Background]
Kevin is a fairly generic male of anglo-celtic descent, easy on the eyes but totally forgettable. Light brown hair, short and often styled, ginger facial hair and dull blue eyes often covered by a pair of round sunglasses. His taste in clothes favours conservative but stylish clothing in earthy tones. His build is resoundingly average, but through family genetics he is graced by a fairly nice figure without the need for much exercise. While he never actually spent much time in Canada, Kevin is told that he has a Canadian accent. Kevin has one distinctive feature, but it isn't readily visible while he is fully clothed. It is a large tattoo that takes up the majority of his back. It is a four-armed crucifix, with the arms intersecting to make an 'x'. Intricate and small phrases in Atlantean are written around it. While it looks religious and arcane, in truth it is little more than a tattoo he copied out of a favourite video game and took some liberties with in adding Atlantean text. He was inspired to get it shortly after his Awakening and enjoys explaining it to anyone who may see it and are curious about its nature.

Kevin's father was Australian, and his mother was American. They met in the course of their work, as they both had diplomatic roles for their respective governments. Events took their course and Kevin was born in Canberra, Australia. Aside from regular relocations due to his parents' embassy work, Kevin's childhood was largely uneventful. Of course, Kevin's measure of uneventful is comparing his home life to that of his friends. There were no major problems at home that he could think of, although he came to this conclusion because his parents were never home long enough for problems to be caused or revealed. In the end though the solitude did no real harm, he enjoyed being left to his own devices and if he wanted company it wasn't difficult to make friends at school (he was able to pick up languages quickly). Due to both his parents' roles he was given a front row seat to much of the drama that would often unfold wherever they happened to be. Business was often discussed at the dinner table, and while his parents didn't think much of it then Kevin absorbed quite a lot of what they were saying. He was an intelligent and talented child and he displayed as much during his schooling.

Kevin was most of the way through high school when his parents split up. Oddly enough he was apathetic to the whole event. He pursued his own interests for the most part. Conspiracy theories intrigued him. Kevin took a philosophical stance upon the matter of conspiracies. From his studies he deemed conspiracies to be born of peoples' desire for an enemy greater than the coincidental acts of idiocy of public figures: An enemy who they could actually fight because it bore ill will towards them in some way. People needed enemies. Through his own parents he usually had a good means of determining the validity of a theory, and while most were just absurd or turned out to be based on a convincing set of coincidences, occasionally he'd come across one that would prove defiant in his efforts to unravel it. He was a competent young investigator, with a knack for fooling information out of people, but he could never get enough information to validate or invalidate one of these particular few theories.

Kevin began to study the occult in pursuit of the truths behind the more difficult conspiracies. It seemed to be one of the connecting factors between the toughest cases, but that too only took him so far until he hit a wall. By the time his parents' divorce had been settled Kevin had begun living in Washington DC with his mother. He had obtained dual citizenship and was regularly flying between the States and various embassies to spend time with either parent. Eventually he began his university degree in Washington DC, majoring in international relations. Needless to say he found it quite easy using all the knowledge acquired from his background.

It was early on in Kevin's degree that he experienced the Awakening. It was a crushing experience for him. At some points he had taken some psychology electives however and one of the psychology lecturers, an Enchanter by the name of Dr. Scott Bauer, took notice of Kevin's predicament. He was a Guardian of the Veil and saw in Kevin an ideal mindset for the order, so the moment Kevin displayed a solid chance of Awakening Scott put into motion the Veils in the hope of snatching up the talented young man before any of the other orders took notice. With his natural interest in conspiracies Kevin was easily drawn in, and his progress through the Gray Veil was surprisingly successful. Just before the partaking in the Crimson Veil he had his Awakening, and it changed him. Kevin completed the Crimson Veil, but not in the way Scott expected. Kevin seemed colder after his Awakening, as though it went wrong somehow and had scarred him. When Scott spoke with Kevin about it, it was just as he had thought, but he didn't think the experience was bad enough to alter Kevin's suitability or odds of success.

Scott, known as Jester in mage circles, didn't expect Kevin to actually come so close to failing the Black Veil. He's still unsure if what Kevin did would constitute failure, he simply didn't expect it to take the turn it did. Scott decided, after consulting a number of elder Guardians, that Kevin had barely passed. The incident was never spoken of again. There were two factions who drew Kevin's attention within the Guardians, the Prophets and the Faceless. He decided to start with the Prophets, then perhaps receive training with the Faceless. As far as he could tell there didn't seem to be anything preventing him from joining both.

Kevin finished his training as a Prophet at roughly the same time as he graduated from university. It was his intention to go on holiday with his parents (albeit separately, the divorce was rather heated and even now his parents couldn't stand one another) as a way of celebrating his success before he went back to Washington and finished some more arcane training before starting his career. A package from the town of James Cove, not too far away, prompted him to change his plans in order to find out what his presence was needed for in the sleepy coastal town. He rang his parents to inform them that he couldn't go on holiday due to career opportunities that had suddenly been placed before him. While neither would have argued with that he was sorry to disrupt their plans. He cancelled his flight, only getting a partial refund due to the lateness of the cancellation, and caught a bus to James Cove.

Back in Washington DC Jester had started to think about Harlequin's progress. He had caught wind that Harlequin had cancelled his flight at the last minute and instead had taken a bus up the coast for some reason. That was of no great concern at the present moment, but Jester was starting to wonder whether he should have pressured to have Harlequin failed for the Black Veil rather than to have him passed. It gnawed at him when he thought about the repercussions of having someone that he had trained, his first student no less, potentially be a magic-wielding psychopath. Jester did some research and found a prophecy describing events that could be interpreted as the ones that were taking place around him at present. He sought advice from an old friend in the Mysterium, who assuaged his fears partly but not completely.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 4, 2006)

Is it alright at that length or should I shorten it further?


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 4, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Is it alright at that length or should I shorten it further?



 LOL it is fine, I just want a brief synopsis of the character, to get him started, I know I am lazy but I have to do alot of reading and typing, the highlights work best then I go back and read the fleshy stuff to build depth.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 12, 2006)

Festy your character starts tonight


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 17, 2006)

Festy what does the blue signify, I checked Mage I didn't see any info about Blue for the Guardians was that in the Guardians book?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2006)

Ah, sorry. It's nothing to do with the Guardians, it's just that I took Angel's hook for getting involved which was the book received in the mail.

_August 5th, 2006

They are everywhere. My lifetime has been one of consequence. I have seen you before, and I will see you again. The man in blue knows you are coming. Follow your path._

So he's on the look out for the man in blue.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 1, 2007)

BTW Festy, Gawain has a blue shirt, stained with drying blood


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2007)

Many thanks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 4, 2007)

Probably won't be a post up from me till Friday the 5th; moving into my place this evening and getting my cable turned on Friday, yay!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2007)

Cable, nifty. 

Best of luck with the moving of stuff.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 5, 2007)

Shayuri please post your character in this thread  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=175540

And do not forget your Arcane Experience Point


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2007)

Yar, I will. She's almost done now. 

I have an Arcane Experience Point? Score!

...that's good, right? It sounds good. I'll jot it down. Any other experience points I should know about?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Yar, I will. She's almost done now.
> 
> I have an Arcane Experience Point? Score!
> 
> ...that's good, right? It sounds good. I'll jot it down. Any other experience points I should know about?



 it is good, it can only be used to increase your gnosis though lol  other experince will come at the end of the chapter/story thingy


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm going to be unable to get online for about a week, but I'll stop by if I get the opportunity during that time.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2007)

I will be out of town for the week, starting Sunday the 8th through Friday the 15th, expect slow posts while I am on Holiday.


----------

